# Der Zaskar Carbon Hardtail Thread



## TonySoprano (23. September 2013)

Ich finde die Carbon Zaskars haben ein eigenes Thema verdient, sind sie doch hier nur in anderen Threads versteckt. Ich mach mal den Anfang mit meinem GT Zaskar Carbon Team 2011 

Ich habe das Rad bei nem grossen inet Händler erst vor wenigen Tagen bestellt, der Preis war zu heiß .... eigentlich sollte es ein Pro werden, also das Dunkelblaue, zumindest lt. Website.

Nach einem Anruf dass das Rad jetzt nur in silber lieferbar sei kam letztendlich dann ein Team *froi* mit der Ausstattung des Pro, also X.9/0 Schaltung statt XTR und normale SID, keine XX. 

so, nun Feuer frei


----------



## TonySoprano (23. September 2013)

mehr Fotos in meinem Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. September 2013)

für mich das schönste carbon ht überhaupt - glücklicherweise meins 




zaskar_carbon team_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr




zaskar_carbon team_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr




zaskar_carbon team_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr

zaskar carbon team 2008 - das erste


----------



## TonySoprano (27. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Teil, welches MJ ist das eigentlich?

Ich hab mal meinen Rahmen nackig gemacht, Gewicht 1258gr ohne Innenlager. Habe vorher ein anderes IL draufgelegt und die Waage genullt


----------



## matthias,wandel (29. September 2013)

@versus: Wie viel wiegt das Zaskar komplett? Könntest du bitte eine Teileliste posten.


----------



## versus (29. September 2013)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil, welches MJ ist das eigentlich?



danke! was ist MJ ?


----------



## versus (29. September 2013)

matthias schrieb:


> @versus: Wie viel wiegt das Zaskar komplett? Könntest du bitte eine Teileliste posten.



weiss ich momentan nicht so genau. mit den rr so 9.5kg. ich habe beim aufbau nicht besonders aufs gewicht geachtet. teileliste habe ich keine

fox 32
sram x.0 / xtr
truvativ noir
avid elixir cr carbon
mavic crossmax 
thomson
slk
so in etwa...


----------



## TonySoprano (29. September 2013)

MJ = Modeljahr


----------



## versus (30. September 2013)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> MJ = Modeljahr



hab ich nicht gecheckt, weil das da oben unter dem foto steht: 2008


----------



## epic2006 (30. September 2013)

Gerade im Aufbau:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651858

sollte ein 2010er sein, Rahmen wiegt nackt 1550g.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2013)

9.6 kg, Tendenz fallend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. Oktober 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Gerade im Aufbau:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=651858
> 
> sollte ein 2010er sein, Rahmen wiegt nackt 1550g.
> 
> Gruß Gerrit



Nur mal kurz zur Info. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343849&page=2

Du willst doch nicht so modernes Zeug aufbauen. 

Ich muss mal aktuelle Fotos machen. Dann kann ich meinen Zaskar pro auch hier einstellen.


----------



## TonySoprano (30. Oktober 2013)

letzten Sonntag endlich mal gefahren, jetzt mit komplett neuem Setup


----------



## epic2006 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe drei Wünsche zu dem Bike:

-bitte die Felgen von den Aufklebern befreien, das Rot passt so rein gar nicht zum sonst stimmigen Aufbau

-das Gewicht würde mich brennend interessieren

-ebenso die Zug-/Leitungsverlegung auf der linken Seite (die ist bei meinem eine Katastrophe!)

Kleiner snapshot von meinem 2009er Team:





Weitermachen, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. November 2013)

will get this one built up some day.  One of the original two or three Carbon Zaskar's.  Todd Wells spare Beijing Olympic frame


----------



## TonySoprano (1. November 2013)

Ja ich mach mal nen Bild  wiegen muss ich auch mal, bin aber nicht so auf Leichtbau aus ...

 @bvarnfullagts

thats ace! keep us up to date ..


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2013)

versus schrieb:


> für mich das schönste carbon ht überhaupt - glücklicherweise meins



Immer noch eine saugeile Karre. Ich überlege ja hin und her, ob ich evtl. doch mein Force Carbon verticken soll, da ich es in 2 1/2 Jahren nie (!) gefahren bin (persönliche Probleme, Zeit!). Dann wäre ja noch Platz für ein Plaste-Zassi. Hmmm.
Oder mal nach einem Zaskar Carbon 9r Rahmen suchen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. November 2013)

Mein Zaskar Carbon Pro 9r Grösse L geht im Frühjahr weg, Rahmen und Räder


----------



## versus (2. November 2013)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Immer noch eine saugeile Karre. Ich überlege ja hin und her, ob ich evtl. doch mein Force Carbon verticken soll, da ich es in 2 1/2 Jahren nie (!) gefahren bin (persönliche Probleme, Zeit!). Dann wäre ja noch Platz für ein Plaste-Zassi. Hmmm.
> Oder mal nach einem Zaskar Carbon 9r Rahmen suchen?!



hm, NIE ist schon nicht so oft 

bei deiner grösse würde schon eher über ein 9r nachdenken


----------



## planetsmasher (2. November 2013)

sollte es aber kein 9er werden, wüsste ich wo der "große" Bruder (RH L) von Versus' Black Beauty steht und auf Aufbau wartet... bei mir wird's leider doch nix mit dem Stealth-Bomber :-(


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2013)

versus schrieb:


> hm, NIE ist schon nicht so oft
> bei deiner grösse würde schon eher über ein 9r nachdenken



Danke für die Anregungen und Angebote. Ich weiß noch gar nocht, wie ich meinen Fuhrpark mal ausdünnen / verändern werde. Von den ganzen Klassikern komme ich eh nicht los, bei den neueren Sachen (29er, das Force Carbon, Mosher-HT etc.) mache ich einfach auch unheimlich hohe Verluste.
Aber zurzeit käme ich - alles montiert, was halbfertig rumsteht - auf rund 20 Räder. Außerdem habe ich mir gerade 2 alte Mopeds angelacht (Honda CY 50). Das beißt sich mit Platzangebot und Finanzen eigentlich schon etwas *hüstel*
We´ll see.

Ach ja: Galerie!
Diese Lackierung finde ich nach mattem Carbon pur oder schwarz auch sehr geil:


----------



## karl54de (27. Februar 2014)

So, nun ist mein GT Marathon Carbon Team am letzten Wochenende verstorben! Ein Riss oberhalb des IDriv!

Nun musste schnell etwas neues her und ich fand im Net einen Zaskar  Carbon





Mir gefällt er. Bin nun auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Gabel!

Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Passt da auch eine 1,5" / 1.125" er rein?



Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo, dieser Zaskar Carbon Rahmen hat kein Tapered Steuerrohr, sodass Du nur 1 1/8" (durchgängig) verbauen kannst.


----------



## karl54de (27. Februar 2014)

OK, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Das grenzt nun die Auswahl noch einmal weiter ein! 

Man bekommt ja noch kaum eine vernünftige Gabel für Schnellspanner!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2014)

Ich würde soweit wie möglich alle Teile von Marathon verbauen und die passende Gabel wird sich schon finden. Ist das Marathon tapered? Wenn ja, schade, ansonsten kannst Du die Gabel wohl auch umstecken.
So wurde aus dem IDXC 





nach Riss ein On-One


----------



## karl54de (27. Februar 2014)

Leider passt die Gabel aus dem Marathon nicht, da der "neue" ein "XL"und der Marathon ein "L" Rahmen ist! Da fehlen 2 cm!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## cyclery.de (28. Februar 2014)

Wie groß ist denn die Überlappung Vorbau/Gabelschaft? Wenn nur oben 2cm fehen, dann kannst Du auch ein kurzes Stück abgesägten Schaft reinlegen, um zu verhindern, dass sich der Vorbau konisch zusammenzieht. Ansonsten ggf. flacherer Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karl54de (2. März 2014)

:-(( , mache ich nicht so gerne! Habe gerade eine andere Lösung aufgetan, aber noch keine Rückantwort, wegen der Feiertage!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## karl54de (2. März 2014)

Also eine neue Fox Gabel 100 mm, für Schnellspanner mit einem 1 1/8" Gabelschaft liegt bei ca. 1.000 €!

Das ist schon ein Wort!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

